
Hundreds of Fossilized Pterosaur Eggs Uncovered in China - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/science/pterosaur-eggs.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
fenwick67
This is kinda pedantic but what the hey...

> Pterosaurs terrorized the skies for more than 160 million years until they
> went extinct alongside the dinosaurs some 66 million years ago.

This should say "non-avian dinosaurs", because dinosaurs made it. The question
of why birds survived and pterosaurs didn't is actually a very interesting
question.

~~~
m3kw9
Maybe birds reproduce faster and needs lesser food to survive

~~~
simcop2387
Considering all the other megafauna that died out around then too it'd make
sense to me if it was similarly related to size and resource requirements.
Smaller varieties of what existed managed to survive easier.

------
zbentley
I've seen this movie, and I'm getting ahead of this trend. If anyone needs me,
I'll be buying dozens and dozens of elephant guns.

------
simonswords82
Sounds like the opening line to the next Jurassic Park movie...

~~~
Eric_WVGG
”unscramble the mystery“ –_–

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Hmm, there was this TV program about a girl who had two or three allegedly
inert flying reptile eggs ... the insurance guys were rather unhappy ...

~~~
yohann305
there is another story about a girl that inherited 3 dragon eggs and was
destined to rule the 7 kingdoms, oh wait... who else is excited about season 8
?! ps: TGIF

